# Touch screen htpc input device.



## JustinAdams (Dec 4, 2010)

so im in the process of building a new htpc for my system and i need a nice input device. I don't like a keyboard/mouse cause because its akward to use on the couch, and well my family has this disease were they ALWAYS loose the remote :rolleyesno:

so i spent all last night thinking of the coolest touch screen input device you've ever seen. my idea is to take a little 5" car dvd player, hook it up to the onboard graphics card (cause i have a seperate card for the tv) and make windows duplicate the display. I'll buy a resistive touch glass thingy that has a usb input from ebay. Ill run the 3 cables (video, usb, and power) to the side table by the couch. 

hows it sound, cool? and i have some questions what media center application do you prefer, i happen to like boxee but i havent tryed much else. will usb be able to run like 30 feet or do i need some type of signal amplifer? :dontknow:


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

That sounds fine, but an iPhone has apps that work good to control an HTPC. Even better would be an iPad. Other smartphones also have apps that will let you control your HTPC, so you might be able to use whatever you already have.


----------



## JustinAdams (Dec 4, 2010)

well i have a black berry
is there any apps for this that you know of


----------



## DWJ (Jul 10, 2006)

JustinAdams said:


> well i have a black berry
> is there any apps for this that you know of


No problem, try an iPod Touch 8 gig model. Save your phone.

I run remote desktop apps from it to control the HTPC. Works like a charm. I also use MediaMonkey for playing FLAC tunes through the home stereo, and control it with a ($10) plug in app called MonkeyTunes. It works with the free Remote app, but controls MM, rather than iTunes. (I personally hate iTunes, YMMV)

The remote desktop app was a freebie, but they have a more functional paid version. But the app I use more than that one is the free mouse/keyboard app from Logitech. It works through wifi, but no lag. Works very, very well.


----------



## JustinAdams (Dec 4, 2010)

well if im gonna do remote desktop, why don't i just use my laptop with a VNC client I could set on the couch ... I didn't think about that, i use tightVNC to control my media server. The best part... Its free. (i don't want to buy a iPod touch just for this use)


----------



## JustinAdams (Dec 4, 2010)

btw, what OS do you use?


----------



## DWJ (Jul 10, 2006)

Running XP, until it dies.
A laptop is definitely one way, or I also have one of those Bluetooth keyboards with a touchpad. Logitech, made for PS3, but works great with a HTPC as well. (I'm running HDMI to the tv)


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

You could try a Ipazzport. They are now available without ordering them directly from china, which is better than waiting 3 weeks by the mail like I did.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll be going this route:http://www.amazon.com/2-4GHz-Wirele...UTF8&coliid=IODOZRB8BTSCV&colid=1FVP42HOX1TQT

...but it doesn't solve your "lost remote" problem.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

That one appears to have a nicer keyboard layout but it looks like an itty bitty little touch pad. It'll be interesting to hear your oppinion of it after you get it.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think it's going to be a Christmas Gift (I'm tough to buy for). Check back with me in Jan.

For the time being, you can see it in action here:


----------



## JustinAdams (Dec 4, 2010)

well i think ill just use remote desktop for now, i truthfuly hate remotes :explode:


----------

